# Has anyone fed their dog lamb breast?



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

I located a place where I can order a case of lamb breast for $1.50 lb. But before I buy it I want to have at least some idea what the meat looks like and how other dogs have handled it. I'm assuming it has bones, so correct me if I'm wrong. How much bone is it when compared to the meat? And how big should each individual piece be? Around how much will they weigh?

And are lamb bones pretty easy for the dogs to consume? I have an 11 year old lab that has trouble with really dense bones. He can eat any part of a chicken, and has even managed turkey necks. But some turkey wings and pork neck bones have been too hard for him in certain sections. Will he have troulbe eating a lamb breast?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max got lamb ribs back at the beginning of the year. They seemed a bit harder than pork ribs for some reason but easier than the spine of the pork neck. Max isn't a fan of turkey wings either. 

Here is a link to rawfeddogs recipe http://www.rawfeddogs.net/RecipePhotos/5 I would cut it into single ribs but that is me. I am not a fan of overdoing calcium by feeding rack of ribs. 

Would be nice to try it out before buying a large amount. I would eat them myself, I adore lamb so if they didn't work for Max the humans would get them!


----------



## tunisianswife (Aug 11, 2009)

wow, $1.50 a lb is a steaaaallll for lamb! great price.

I find the bones very dense but I have two small breed dogs.


----------



## coby09Jan15 (Aug 19, 2009)

I gave my dog Coby beef ribs every week.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

YES!!! Mine love lamb breast. My smallest being 15lbs. (you didn't say what type of dog you have).
Lamb breast has small soft bone in it. I give it to all three of my dogs and they leave nothing. Actually I forget and will have to look again. It may not be bone but rather a meaty part that is just extra tough. What I have now is frozen but next time I thaw it I'll pay closer attention to it. 
It's a good meat and you can cut it like a beef back rib. Since it has the bone (or tough spot) they work for the meat and don't just swallow it all whole. 
I've been getting it on sale in my area for $1.19lbs. Every time I see it I buy as much as I can get my hands one. This week it is on sale and I've been to the store three times (they seem to only put out 2 packages at a time). Packages are about 2.5lbs each approx 4 ribs. I'll go once per day until the sale is over.

I think breast means the meat over the bones .. like a chicken breast right? It looks like ribs but the more I think about it the more I think it does not actually have the hard bone. But it does have a tough underside which the dogs will chew threw rather then swallow whole.
Hope that helps


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

chrisn6104 said:


> This week it is on sale and I've been to the store three times (they seem to only put out 2 packages at a time). Packages are about 2.5lbs each approx 4 ribs. I'll go once per day until the sale is over.


I have three dobermans and the older lab,so that sounds like a really good size for my dogs. They only get fed once a day but I tend to give them a couple of different types of meat everyday, so those should fit perfectly as 1/3 to 1/2 of a meal. 



chrisn6104 said:


> I think breast means the meat over the bones .. like a chicken breast right? It looks like ribs but the more I think about it the more I think it does not actually have the hard bone. But it does have a tough underside which the dogs will chew threw rather then swallow whole.
> Hope that helps


I was kind of hoping it did have bone. I try to feed more read meat than poultry but as of right now most of their bones are coming from chicken and turkey. Byt I picked up some pork neck bones on sale yesterday, so that should help.



tunisianswife said:


> wow, $1.50 a lb is a steaaaallll for lamb! great price.
> 
> I find the bones very dense but I have two small breed dogs.


$1.50 is a little more than I like to spend on meat, but it allows me to add on another protien source so I think it will be worth it in the long run. Not to mention all the lamb I've seen at the stores around here as been extremely high.



Kathyy said:


> Here is a link to rawfeddogs recipe http://www.rawfeddogs.net/RecipePhotos/5 I would cut it into single ribs but that is me. I am not a fan of overdoing calcium by feeding rack of ribs.
> 
> Would be nice to try it out before buying a large amount. I would eat them myself, I adore lamb so if they didn't work for Max the humans would get them!


It looks like in the pictures that the breast have bone in them. And I do think I will try to source the meat at grocery or butcher first to test it on the dogs. They've never had a bad reaction to any meat, but I would hate to end up with 60lbs of lamb and only a couple of the dogs can stomach it.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

DobManiac said:


> $1.50 is a little more than I like to spend on meat, but it allows me to add on another protien source so I think it will be worth it in the long run. Not to mention all the lamb I've seen at the stores around here as been extremely high.


$1.50 is a great price for lamb. I'm willing to buy anything that is under that price other then chicken and pork. I can usually get those for under $1.00.

The other day I was talking to a friend. He has a wife and two kids is a single income home. He went on a whole rap about how kids are being raised these days and how he doesn't have tone of extra money for fun stuff. This got me thinking about the money I spend for dog food. Even if all of the meat was $1.50 feeding a dog is still far cheaper then feeding a kid/s and I have three dogs.


----------

